# Are we using this yet?



## 7point62 (Nov 11, 2008)

M32 6-shot 40mm automatic grenade launcher. It was experimental in 2006...I'm assuming its in the inventory by now.


----------



## arizonaguide (Nov 11, 2008)

Is that gonna be on the Brady Ban list? Cuz, I want one to defend my home in Phoenix!  :)
http://www.kfyi.com/cc-common/mlib/622/06/622_1214436034.pdf
Things are getting more hairy here by the day...and it's gonna get worse when Obama opens the borders to "amnesty". (not to sidetrack the thread...I just really want one! (really just kidding, (kinda!))
:doh:


----------



## pardus (Nov 11, 2008)

7point62 said:


> M32 6-shot 40mm automatic grenade launcher. It was experimental in 2006...



It's actually been around for a long time, it's South African in origin.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 11, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> It's actually been around for a long time, it's South African in origin.




But new to the US Marines?


----------



## pardus (Nov 11, 2008)

7point62 said:


> But new to the US Marines?



Yeah, as far as I know.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 13, 2008)

Here's what I think of hand-held, multi-shot auto-grenade launchers: too much of a good thing. 

The ammo is bulky and heavy when carried in quantity and the weapon is an ammo pig, so ammo _has_ to be humped in quantity. Effective range is usually less than 500m with weapons of this type, and it is useless in areas of thick vegetation or trees. (Speaking from personal experience here).

My point is, the M203 is fine for grenade launcher support in small unit infantry assaults...and in most applications where you would consider a weapon like the M32, a mounted Mk19 would be preferable.

This is not to say that there would never be missions where an M32-type weapon might be applicable, particularly in an ambush scenario engaging multiple targets in a killing zone...provided ranges were sufficient for arming.
Then it could chug happily like a good piggy.


----------



## digrar (Nov 13, 2008)

If you're in thick vegetation, the contacts are closer, I think it can still be a handy weapon in that situation, you just need to change where it is carried in a patrol, I'd be looking at my #2 scout, if we get contacted and he can lay down 6 quick bombs, that's going to help me break contact and get the #1 scout out of the shit.


----------



## MontereyJack (Nov 14, 2008)

How about some movie trivia about this grenade launcher?

1987 "Predator".   Pancho, the squad's grenadier used one of these revolver type grenade launchers and used an H&K MP5 for personal defense. Looked good in make believe.

I know....more useless bits of information.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 14, 2008)

There was a revolving drum grenade launcher in the movie _The Dogs of War_ that starred Christopher Walken, about mercenaries in Africa. It looked something like the M32, but maybe an earlier prototype.


----------



## JBS (Nov 14, 2008)

The advantage to this is the speed you can pop off 6 rounds.  

An M203 is so much slower, even with quick hands. 

6 rounds in rapid succession could be just what you need to get the enemy to put his head down and allow you to GTFO of a killzone.

The only thing better than both would be a _*BELT FED *_M32, with belts of maybe 15 or 20 rounds.  As for humping it, it is heavy- sure.  But if you can hump a mortar base plate, or a 240Golf, then the M32 and ammo is no big deal.

An M32 bridges the gap between the M203 and the Mk-19.

I agree having a mounted 19 would be "preferrable", but the lack of portability is an issue, and you aren't taking a Mk19 on a foot patrol.


----------



## RetPara (Nov 14, 2008)

The weapon in DOW was 25mm.  Problem with the M32 will be its reload time.  The M79 has been brought out of retirement also in some units.


----------



## TheGunDoctor (Nov 14, 2008)

The M32 definately counts as a force mulitplier at the squad level and may prove useful in open or even mountainous terrain. However, I also forsee problems in regards to escalation of force and rules of engagement violations, not to mention an increase in the potential for possible fracticide. 

But the best way to find out is to go ahead and field it, atleast for select rapid-deployment units. :2c:

The M79 is still my prefered choice when it comes to grenadier weapons.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 14, 2008)

I also love the M-79 and carried it for a month. (MOS's did not mean shit...we had six 0331's in our team and only one machine gun. It was SOP for us to cross-train and switch weapons and responsibilities every few weeks.)

The 79 is dependable, user-friendly and once you get the elevation knack, it's like lobbing baseballs at the enemy. Then you've got CS gas rounds, lume, beehive...great weapon.

(An aside: at the risk of being accused of telling a war story, I met a 101st trooper in the evac hospital whos face was all different shades of black, blue, purple, green and yellow. I asked him WTF had happened to him and he said he'd been hit in the face with a 40mm HE M-79 round that hadn't traveled far enough to arm. OUCH.)


----------



## pardus (Nov 14, 2008)

M-79 is great to use but impractical for combat due to it being a seperate weapons system from your main weapon.


----------



## Looon (Nov 14, 2008)

Ive used them in various video games. I think they are great.


----------



## digrar (Nov 15, 2008)

M79 is a horrible bit of kit that is prone to hitting you on the head at any moment, even when sitting quietly in a harbour watching your arcs...


----------



## Centermass (Nov 15, 2008)

Still one of my all time favorites from the VN era:


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 15, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> It's actually been around for a long time, it's South African in origin.




We had it on trail a few years ago but went with the 203 instead.


----------



## pardus (Nov 15, 2008)

digrar said:


> M79 is a horrible bit of kit that is prone to hitting you on the head at any moment, even when sitting quietly in a harbour watching your arcs...



LOL, I used to hate fire and manouver while carrying the M79, always ended up with a lump on the back of the head :doh:



Centermass said:


> Still one of my all time favorites from the VN era:



WTF is that?


----------



## Centermass (Nov 15, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> WTF is that?



Pump action 40mm. 3+1 (4 rds total)


----------



## pardus (Nov 15, 2008)

Awesome! :cool:


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 16, 2008)

digrar said:


> M79 is a horrible bit of kit that is prone to hitting you on the head at any moment, even when sitting quietly in a harbour watching your arcs...




You lost me, brother. Is this an inside Aussie joke or am I as unperceptive as I think? How does the M79 hit you on the head...?


----------



## digrar (Nov 16, 2008)

Because we don't have grenadiers, we have riflemen who also carry the M79 (which we carried until 2001 when we got a UGL for the F88.) the 79 was slung, ready to use and also ready to swing around and konk you on the head.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 17, 2008)

digrar said:


> Because we don't have grenadiers, we have riflemen who also carry the M79 (which we carried until 2001 when we got a UGL for the F88.) the 79 was slung, ready to use and also ready to swing around and konk you on the head.




:doh:


----------



## Pete S (Nov 17, 2008)

My former unit took them to Iraq last year.
The weapons spent the duration of the deployment locked in a Conex.


----------



## JBS (Nov 17, 2008)

Pete S said:


> My former unit took them to Iraq last year.
> The weapons spent the duration of the deployment locked in a Conex.


LOL!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 17, 2008)

Centermass, yes, I concur. 

Couple the racking sound with the fact you're staring down a grenade launcher barrel and you have a win win situation.


----------



## Ajax (Nov 17, 2008)

I've always had a soft spot for the M79, if for no other reason than it affords me the opportunity to snap open the breach and say, "Shop smart, Shop S-Mart!"  When else are you going to be able to do that in combat?

Nobody on the team really wanted to carry a 203, so we strapped them (M79's) in convenient ready places in the vehicles.


----------



## digrar (Nov 17, 2008)

Had a mate who carried one as his primary weapon for a few patrols, F88 slung. Then one day a few militia blokes pop up looking for trouble. Old mate's eyes light up, pulls the trigger, no kaboom, opens it up, see's a strike on the bomb, closes it, fires again, no kaboom, tries a new bomb, click, no kaboom, throws the 79 at the militia who were well and truly in break contact mode by now.
 40 year old weapons with 40 year old firing pins eventually get to a point where they don't work. Poor bastard, we couldn't talk to him for a week afterwards.


----------

